# USA BB: Core to return?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb/news/story?id=4187292



> "Yes, it's a distinct possibility that most of the core players of our Olympic team would represent us in Turkey," Colangelo told The Associated Press.
> 
> Colangelo added he is giving coach Mike Krzyzewski time to decide if he wants to return and expects to have a coach in place in the fall. New York Knicks coach Mike D'Antoni, a U.S. assistant the past three years, is a leading candidate if Krzyzewski doesn't return.


Opinions on who you'd like to see added/dropped?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's not gonna make Laker fans happy because Kobe's decline will be even more rapid. I do not expect Lebron to be at the World Championships, nor Wade (who will be 28), nor Bosh, nor Melo. I honestly think Team USA is screwing this up again, with their 24 man roster. They need to open the roster up to the top 50 American prospective team members and let them go through the walkthroughs, drills with everyone. 

24 players is too small, especially when the main guys who are playing deep in the playoffs every year start to bow out. A lot of these guys aren't going to want to do this every damn year. They won the Olympics, now it's time to let someone else handle the reins. That's how this needs to be handled.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The big thing they need is to add another legitimate big man even if it's someone who would only defend,rebound and set screens.They have plenty of guys who can score.Of course there aren't a lot of decent big men to choose from.Right now you're really vulnerable to Howard getting into foul trouble or just having a bad matchup.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

amare?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I doubt Amare is going to make that kind of commitment until he receives his extension.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

is he 2010?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> is he 2010?


He sure is and with the eye injury and the concerns about mileage on his knee, I doubt he plays for Team USA again.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

so what other big do they ask?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Blake Griffin?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Why does Greg Oden keep getting asked to these things?!?!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

U.S. begins search for next Olympic team


> Colangelo told Yahoo! Sports in a recent interview he still expects most of the roster from last summer’s Beijing Olympics to return for the 2010 World Championships and the 2012 Olympics. Among the players he expects to return are: Kobe Bryant(notes), LeBron James(notes), Dwyane Wade(notes), Dwight Howard(notes), Chris Paul(notes), Carmelo Anthony(notes), Chris Bosh(notes) and Deron Williams(notes).





> “I will only be 27 years old,” Anthony said during the 2008 Olympics. “I want all the gold medals I can get throughout my career.”





> A Chicago native, Colangelo also is on the committee to try to bring the 2016 Olympics to the Windy City. He can envision some of the younger players from last summer’s gold-medal team competing seven years from now. But even if most of the veteran U.S. stars return for the 2012 London Games, there will be at least four new players on the roster. Oklahoma City Thunder forward Kevin Durant(notes) is expected to be a lock. Portland Trail Blazers guard Brandon Roy(notes), who isn’t expected to participate in the minicamp, Chicago Bulls point guard Derrick Rose(notes), Indiana Pacers forward Danny Granger(notes) and Los Angeles Clippers rookie forward Blake Griffin(notes) should be also among the top candidates competing for roster spots.


----------

